

Launched today and on track to be Australia's largest tech Kickstarter campaign - MurrayHurps
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gofar/gofar-make-your-car-the-smartest-car-on-the-street?ref=nav_search

======
edkearney1
Really smart product. Can;t wait!

------
tim_2305
Awesome!

